# Moonfish/Look Down



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

10/06 about 1am, a buddy and I went to the 8th street bridge in Delray Beach this morning looking for some Look Down/Moonfish. I'm not sure what to call them but they are very good eating, you just need a lot of them. The waterway was covered up in finger mullet that were being busted left and right by what appeared to be either snook, tarpon or large ladyfish or all at the same time. It was some fireworks show with mullet showering out of the water from time to time. Lots of loud popping sounds.
It would have taken at least an hour to retreive the proper equiptment needed to keep some of those big boys out of the pilings. My buddy and I had 2 and 4 pound test spinners and tiny jigs for the Moonfish. We caught four Moonfish and both of us lost the three extra little jigs we had each to the larger fish. Every time we would be hit by one of the big ones it was on for less than a count of 2 before the line broke.
Might try it again tonight with the proper rod and reels.

Soapfish


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

How did you do when you went back?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

When you cook your lookdowns, do you leave all the tiny bones and cook them like you would a stew.I've heard they taste good but just to hard to fillet.They are supose to be good bait for kings but I've never had any luck with them and they die quick.


----------

